# 3.8 Scrub python found in Queensland resident's kitchen



## Barrett (Apr 12, 2013)

Massive snake found in family kitchen - Seven News Queensland


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

HOLY DOOLY! lol snake lover or not that would be enough to give anyone a fright 1st thing in the morning lol well me n e way.


----------



## joelysmoley (Apr 12, 2013)

So thats were that 10kg chicken i brought yesterday went...


----------



## nintendont (Apr 12, 2013)

"The goat escaped the clutches of the python at the time. The reptile was wrapped around the animal but did not deliver a fatal blow."

Fatal blow? Im picturing scrubbies getting around with baseball bats in their mouths clubbing pet goats.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 12, 2013)

very nice scrubbie, and good on her to call a snake catcher.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe Joemal let his scrubbie out for a walk after it shed, (from the freshly shed thread)


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 12, 2013)

So you don't even have to know how to spell to be a journo these days? moemnt????


----------



## Wally (Apr 12, 2013)

"I recognised him from when he tried to eat my goat, so I knew he was kind of placid,"

Ah, the top end of Australia.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 12, 2013)

Meh. That's a small one.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 12, 2013)

nintendont said:


> "The goat escaped the clutches of the python at the time. The reptile was wrapped around the animal but did not deliver a fatal blow."



I can't believe the author wrote that with a straight face. Talk about breathless melodrama.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's gold..... Bought tears to my eyes. Such a caring scrubbie. I bet its friend the goat was really only getting a massage


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol the goat thing made me laugh.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 10, 2013)

Old thread, but reminds me of a time I found an octopus squelching across the kitchen floor at 5am one morning. Apparently he got bored with his tank and decided some exploration was in order. Ever tried to make an octopus do what you want? Hahahaha


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 10, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Old thread, but reminds me of a time I found an octopus squelching across the kitchen floor at 5am one morning. Apparently he got bored with his tank and decided some exploration was in order. Ever tried to make an octopus do what you want? Hahahaha



Slippery buggers aren't they? Strong too.


----------

